# What is in drywall?



## ieffinglovedrywall (Feb 11, 2010)

What is the usual composition of the common drywall? 

Just wondering.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

usual composition? Explain your question more.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

in normal words, its sheetrock.Its just gypsum.I,m sure one of our more knowlagable and well worded members will have a better explanation.I never realy cared ,all i know is i make lots of $$ with i !!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.galleries.com/Minerals/Sulfates/gypsum/gypsum.htm


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Is this a serious question? I mean for real? 

Have you ever looked at a piece of sheetrock?
paper on poth sides, gypsum in the center.

If it's 5/8th's you've got some 'glass in there


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 7, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

Most drywal is made from gypsum which requires lots of heat and mixing. Probally one of the reasons why drywall costs go up (fuel cost increase)


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

Some of the gypsum that goes into drywall comes from the scrubbers on coal fired power plants. Helps the power utilities rid themselves of what would otherwise end up in landfills.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

CaSO4•2(H2O)

followed by lots of

CH3CH2OH


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

alltex said:


> in normal words, its sheetrock.Its just gypsum.I,m sure one of our more knowlagable and well worded members will have a better explanation.I never realy cared ,all i know is i make lots of $$ with i !!


Agree with the $$$ part for sure....also, a lot of blood, sweat and tears...oh, and a few colorful metaphors .......


----------



## miket (Jan 29, 2010)

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> CaSO4•2(H2O)
> 
> followed by lots of
> 
> CH3CH2OH



At first i though you second equation was referring to the paper or something but then i realized it was EtOH, that subsidized crap we burn in our vehicles to get the drywall to the job.


Some synthetic gypsum is a byproduct of scrubbing coal plant exhaust to capture the sulfur dioxide and prevent sulfuric acid rain. If its not done right you can end up with tainted chinese drywall that emits horibly stinky rotten smelling sulfur gas fumes that corrode the wiring and pipes.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

say what?


----------

